# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  الصبي الذي مسح التراب من تحت اقدام الحسين (ع  permalink

## عذاب المشاعر

الصبي الذي مسح التراب من تحت اقدام الحسين (ع) 



اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا كريم يا رحيم

كان رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) يوما مع جماعة من أصحابه مارا في بعض الطرق 
و إذا هم بصبيان يلعبون في ذلك الطريق فجلس النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) 
عند صبي منهم و جعل يقبل ما بين عينيه و يلاطفه
ثم أقعده في حجره وهو مع ذلك يكثر تقبيله 
فقال له بعض الأصحاب : يا رسول الله ما نعرف هذا الصبي الذي قد شرفته بتقبيلك 
وجلوسك عنده و أجلسته في حجرك و لا نعلم ابن من هو
فقال النبي (صلى الله عليه وآله) : 
يا أصحابي لا تلومني فإني رأيت هذا الصبي يوما يلعب مع الحسين و رأيته يرفع 
التراب من تحت أقدامه و يمسح به وجهه و عينيه مع صغر سنه فأنا منذ ذلك اليوم 
بقيت أحب هذا الصبي حيث أنه يحب ولدي الحسين فأحببته لحب الحسين و في يوم 
القيامة أكون شفيعا له و لأبيه و لأمه كرامة له و لقد أخبرني جبرئيل أنه يكون هذا 
الصبي من أهل الخير و الصلاح ويكون من أنصار الحسين في وقعة كربلاء 
فلأجل هذا أحببته و أكرمته كرامة للحسين (ع) ... 



هل تعلمون من هو هذا الصبي ؟؟!! 












إنه ][ حبيب ابن مظاهر ][ سلام الله عليك يا حبيب ][

----------


## واحة العالم

السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي بن الحسين 
وعلى أولاد الحسين 
وعلى أصحاب الحسين
وصلى اللهم على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*سلام على الحسين*

*وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين*



*عندي سؤال* 

*هو ليس طعن في الرواية ولكن ليطمئن قلبي*

*المعروف ان حبيب شيخ كبير يعني اكبر من الإمام الحسين بكثير*
*حيث استشهد حبيب  ابن مظاهر وعمره 75 سنة*

*بينما استشهد الإمام الحسين وعمرة 57 عام*


*اي انه لو فرضنا ان عمر الحسين 3 سنوات اثناء الحادثة*
*فهذا يعني ان عمر حبيب 23*

*فكيف كان يلعب معة وهو صغير ؟!!!*







*دمتـــ بود*

----------


## أباالصلط

_[quote=ســحرالقوافي;615243]_*سلام على الحسين*



*وعلى علي ابن الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين*



*عندي سؤال* 

*هو ليس طعن في الرواية ولكن ليطمئن قلبي*

*المعروف ان حبيب شيخ كبير يعني اكبر من الإمام الحسين بكثير*
*حيث استشهد حبيب ابن مظاهر وعمره 75 سنة*

*بينما استشهد الإمام الحسين وعمرة 57 عام*


*اي انه لو فرضنا ان عمر الحسين 3 سنوات اثناء الحادثة*
*فهذا يعني ان عمر حبيب 23*

*فكيف كان يلعب معة وهو صغير ؟!!!*








*دمتـــ بود*


*بصراحة يعني حتى أنا*
*مستغرب من القصة وانا كمان بعرف* 
*نفس المعلومات يلي انتي بتعرفيها* 
*من التاريخ* 
*لذالك بطلب من الاخ :صوت الأكرف*
*أنوا يعدل المشاركة*
*وشكراً*
*تقبلوا تحياتي*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي بن الحسين 
وعلى أولاد الحسين 
وعلى أصحاب الحسين
وصلى اللهم على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

جزاك الله خير ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## LUCKY

انا سمعت احد المشائخ الله يحفظهم و لا كن لا اذكر اي المشائخ للامانه  
و قد ذكر هذة الروايه و تحليل الاخوه صحيح سيدي حبيب ابن مظاهر كان اكبر من الامام سناً  
و هذه الروايه تخص زهير ابن القين حشرنا الله و اياه و اعظانا الله شفاعه الرسول صلى الله عليه و اله مع زهير و ابيه و امه  
و اشكرك اخي صوت الشيعه على الطرح المميز و السلام على الحسين و على علي ابن الحسين

----------


## abujawad

السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي بن الحسين 
وعلى أولاد الحسين 
وعلى أصحاب الحسين
وصلى اللهم على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين

جزاك الله خير ويعطيك العافيه

ورزقنا الله وياكم زيارة ابا عبدالله الحسين يالله

تحياتيabujawad

----------


## اسيرة شوق

*السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي بن الحسين 
وعلى أولاد الحسين 
وعلى أصحاب الحسين
وصلى اللهم على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين*


*السلام عليك يـاشهيد كربلاء*

*يـاغريب*

*ياحسين*



*تحياتي* 

*اسيرة شوق*

----------


## دمعة قلم

*من هو الصبي الذي مسح التراب من تحت أقدام الإمام الحسين ؟؟*
*كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله يوماً مع جماعة من أصحابه ماراً في بعض الطرق وإذا هم بصبيان يلعبون في ذلك الطريق، فجلس النبي صلى الله عليه وآله عند صبي منهم وجعل يقبل ما بين عينيه ويلاطفه ثم أقعده في حجره وهو مع ذلك يكثر تقبيله فقال له بعض الأصحاب : يا رسول الله ما نعرف هذا الصبي الذي قد شرفته بتقبيلك وجلوسك عنده وأجلسته في حجرك ولا نعلم ابن من هو !!* 

*فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وآله : " يا أصحابي لا تلومني فإني رأيت هذا الصبي يوماً يلعب مع الحسين ورأيته يرفع التراب من تحت أقدامه ويمسح به وجهه وعينيه مع صغر سنه فأنا منذ ذلك اليوم بقيت أحب هذا الصبي حيث أنه يحب ولدي الحسين، فأحببته لحب الحسين وفي يوم القيامة أكون شفيعاً له ولأبيه ولأمه كرامة له. ولقد أخبرني جبرائيل أنه يكون هذا الصبي من أهل الخير والصلاح ويكون من أنصار الحسين في وقعة كربلاء فلأجل هذا أحببته وأكرمته كرامة للحسين ".* 
*هل تعلمون من هو هذا الصبي ؟؟!!..**إنه : حبيب ابن مظاهر الأسدي..* تحياتي اخوكم دمعة قلم

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله كل الخير أخي الكريم


روحي وأرواح العالمين فداك يا مولاي يا أبا عبد الله


كل الشكر لكم

نسألكم الدعاء

----------


## دمعة قلم

> السلام عليكم 
> جزاك الله كل الخير أخي الكريم 
> 
> روحي وأرواح العالمين فداك يا مولاي يا أبا عبد الله 
> 
> كل الشكر لكم 
> 
> نسألكم الدعاء



 اهلين خيتو ايلول الله يحفظك يارب زتسلمي لي على مرورك دمتي بود  نسألكِ الدعاء

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*حسين ياحبيب القلوب...*

*اروحنا لتراب أقدامك الفدا يامولاي..*

*ياحبيبي ياحبيب..*
*أنت لم تقصر في خدمة ابن بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم..*
*فاستحقيت لقب كاتب الزوار..*
*اكتبنا من الزوار...*
*ياحبيب..*
*اكتبنا من زوار الحسين..صلوات الله وسلامه عليه..*


*أخي الكريم ..دمعة قلم..*
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*ورحم الله والديك...*

*أخي..الموضوع مكرر..*

http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread.php?t=54710&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%C8%ED+%  C7%E1%D0%ED+%C7%E1%CA%D1%C7%C8+%C7%E1%C5%E3%C7%E3+  %C7%E1%CD%D3%ED%E4


*ولكن لوجود مشاركات وردود عليه..سوف يتم نقله إلى منتدى كربلائيات..*
*ومن ثم دمجه هناك مع مايشابهه..من قِبل المشرفين الأفاضل...*

*خالص شكرنا لعطاءكم...*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## استغفر ربي

للهم اجعنه من انصار ابا عبد الله الحسين (عليه السلام)

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد ،،*
*هنيئا لهـ ،،*
*شيخ الأنصار ،،*
*بطولاتهـ تشهد ولائهـ ،،*
*لـ محمد وآل محمد ،،*
*و سلام اللهـ على سيد الشهداء و أبا الأحرار ،،*
*روحي لـ تراب قدميهـ الفداء ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عااااافيهـ خيووو ،،*
*أطروحهـ قيمهـ بـ الفعل ،،*
*جزاكـ اللهـ عنا أفضل الجزاء ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## Abert Sapeel

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 

لو كنا نعيش في أيام زمن الإمام الحسين عليه السلام .. لكنا قبّلنا التراب الذي يمشي عليه الحسين .. صلوات الله وسلامه عليه 

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى أولاد الحسين وعلى أصحاب الحسين الذين بذلوا مهجهم دون الحسين عليه السلام 

السلام عليك يا شيخ الأنصار .. حبيب بن مظاهر الأسدي .. فزت والله فوزا عظيما دنيا وآخرة 

شكرا للأخت دمعة قلم على هذه المساهمة القيّمة 

مع تحياتي

----------


## looovely

السلام على أبا عبد الله الحسين,,أبا الأحرار
              وهنيئاً لهذا المجاهد العظيم,,رزقنا الله زيارته 
                         وفي الآخرة شفاعته,,
                   تسلم اخي ع الطرح الأكثر من رائع
                        تحياتي المصحوبة بالدعوات 
                             looovely

----------


## اسير الهوى

السلام على الحسين وعلى علي بن الحسين وعلى اولاد الحسين وعلى اصحاب الحسين

يسلمو يادمعة الم جزيت خيرا

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف . 
دمعة قلم بارك الله فيك وأثابك على طرحك العطر.
في ميزان اعمالك . 
اسمح لي اخي سيتم دمجه مع آخر لتطابق المحتوى .
ووجــود ردود عليه .
سلمت يداك .. ودمت موالي .

----------


## همسه دلع

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد.
يعطيك العافيه خيوه..
تحياتي.

----------


## هدوء الغرام

مشكورة غناتي

----------


## abdula

الله يعطيكم العافيه على هل مواضيع

----------


## علوكه

السلام على الحسين 
وعلى علي ابن الحسين 
وعلى اولاد الحسين 
وعلى اصحاب الحسين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*قصه جدااا راائعه*
*السلام على الحسين*
*وعلى علي بن الحسين*
*وعلى أولاد الحسين*
*وعلى اصحاب الحسين عليهم السلام*
*تسلمووون اخواني ع الطرح*
*جزاكم الله خيراً*
*دمتم بخـير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------

